# Alpine CDA-7949 Copper Chassis HeadUnit



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

This is my auction. Any questions you can post them on ebay or here, I will answer them same day or next. 

I also have videos of it hooked up indoors. Pretty much comes with everything, even copy of owners manual.

Thanks.

Starting bid 100.00, BIN 200.00

Click here for link.


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

Oh Brings Back memory. I paid $700 for this unit then later upgraded to 7969 but didn't see any difference in sq. Good luck with your auction


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks. I have one in my car and am keeping that one. The extra I picked up here (DIYMA) just for back up. I love it, sound so damn good and doesnt clip like others at high volumes. I need to upgrade my antenna because I found the antenna wire all chewed up (I took it out, but still hooked up the connection end/plug) I get some stations but with static.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

SOLD. Sorry guys but auction ended early today. Woah I listed it last night.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I think the buyer is trying to pull a quick one on me. He says everything is working besides the CD player, he claims its damage and he said he opened it up and saw the whole mechanism broken and damage.

Now am think "hey wait a minute" you could of switch it out with a damaged one or damaged it yourself when opening it.

I say this because when I tested indoors the only way I could have it produce any sound was through a CD not the radio (because of NO ANTENNA). I also recorded videos where the head unit is playing the CD with no problems, skipping-rewinding-fastfowarding-pausing and with the remote and no problems.

What should I do, because now he want a partial refund, which I think its ********. Especially me knowing and recording it before being shipped off, of it working with CD's. Everything I sell I make sure I record vids for that very same reason.

If he makes a claim against me ebay/paypal could hold my funds (which ebay still has) and the freaking buyer gets to keep my PERFECTLY working cda7949 and maybe even my freaking money.


----------



## ikataco (Sep 26, 2011)

Put buyer on blast. Warn DIY sellers of this ebayer.

Was it insured? Claim with shipper.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> I think the buyer is trying to pull a quick one on me. He says everything is working besides the CD player, he claims its damage and he said he opened it up and saw the whole mechanism broken and damage.
> 
> Now am think "hey wait a minute" you could of switch it out with a damaged one or damaged it yourself when opening it.
> 
> ...


Have you tried contacting e-bay via phone to warn them of a scam? The videos may be your ace in the hole! IMO that is.


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

The fact that the buyer immediately cracked it open would ring a few bells for me. I know that is the first thing I do most of the time...but I am not a scammer, just miss taking apart radios and radar in the Navy...


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

I agree! I sold a guy an amplifier and he tried to say that the amp needed repairs and he wanted half of the money back. It was a classic PG M100 in minty shape. It was the first time I started recording videos of my amplifiers working and producing sound. I contacted paypal via phone and discussed things... I gave the rep a link to the video and they ruled in my favor! The guy emailed me later and threatened to kill me. I guess he felt stupid that his scam didn't work. I double boxed that bad boy so there was no worries. CALL PAYPAL. 1-888-215-5506

HomieDon'tPlayDat


----------



## ikataco (Sep 26, 2011)

Happy to hear ebay ruled in your favor. Thanks for video idea on selling used equipment and the ebay 1888 number.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Now the buyer says he has one in his vehicle and this one (mine) was for his wifes vehicle. Which makes me believe his CD mechanism went out and try to switch it out with mine. But the guy has over 500 positive feedbacks so dont know if he would do such a thing. But you never know. I will post his responses but will block his name for right now.

When I sold this I made sure everything worked, simply because I didnt want any excuses from buyer on why to return it and refund money. I tested the CD, CDR's, balance, fade, bass, treble, remote control, volume, all six channels, subwoofer off and on, contrast. Everything and everything was working just as it should.

I offered insurance in my auction for only 2.50 which *HE DID NOT pay for*, so I didnt pay for it. But besides that how about some pics of my packing/handling, I know the post office couldnt damage it *when it has 4 layers of bubble wrap and lots of foam peanuts.*

I will post pics as soon as I email them from my phone to my email (cant find the freaking SDmicroship converter).


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

FartinInTheTub said:


> I agree! I sold a guy an amplifier and he tried to say that the amp needed repairs and he wanted half of the money back. It was a classic PG M100 in minty shape. It was the first time I started recording videos of my amplifiers working and producing sound. I contacted paypal via phone and discussed things... I gave the rep a link to the video and they ruled in my favor! The guy emailed me later and threatened to kill me. I guess he felt stupid that his scam didn't work. I double boxed that bad boy so there was no worries. CALL PAYPAL. 1-888-215-5506
> 
> HomieDon'tPlayDat


Thanks I will defenetly do that tomorrow as soon as I post it up on Youtube. I will post it here also including with pics of it playing and packaging/handling care. No excuses here, thanks a lot.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

First message from buyer(Sept 29th 5:18PM)
i got this radio today and everything works with it but the cd player. there is a cd jammed in it and it will not turn or do anything. *i took the top off to see what is the issue and it is all messed up and two white things are blocking where the cd comes out, as well as the tray that holds the cd is in a slant bind*.* now i truly have no issue with the cd player not working because i normally use a alpine chas 634 mp3 changer.* but the fact is you said everything worked perfectly and this is not the case at this time and as we all know they are impossible to find. is there something we can work out about this.


Second message from buyer (Sep 29th 8:39pm)
i have no reason to say it did not work i am saying it *does not work now.* witch like i said i really do not care that much its just the principle of the issue. i am just saying the *cd mechanism is very much in a bind*, *will not turn nor eject, you can't even take the disc out. its like it got slammed or something, no loose parts no noise every thing else works fine. *i do not know anything about how to change out parts in a radio looks like if you even tried it would destroy the unit. i bought it for my wife she really likes the one i have in my car and she wanted one. witch it will work out fine just wont play a cd but she has a changer and a era-g320 to connect up to it. just thought you should know that everything is not ok with the unit and i am not really happy with the situation but i am happy that i can still use the radio in other ways cause it is a extremely nice piece. you can decide to make a compromise or not. the only spare parts i have for the radio is a outer face shell for the front- cause i know this one had a broken corner- just happened to find it the other night from someone selling it. put it on and looks like new now. *it was extremely well packed all i can say is the shipping companies suck dick and that is probably what did it but how can anyone prove it ya know*.i have only had one other problem with damaged product on ebay. bought an original polk db12 from 1997 and it came with the voice coil froze from the shipping company slamming it around. just so happen that the speaker was repairable and is in my wifes car and hammering away. *if you decide to do anything thats great if not i understand but is crappy if you decide not to. *

He didnt get it today he got it yesterday (Delivered, Sep-28-11, 13:15 PM, WARRIOR, AL, 35180 from USPS tracking info). But thats not the case or that doesnt matter to me much. I know you can't always test an item the same day you get it.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Okay here is a link for the video. Below are pics I took when I was packaging the HU in a Large Flat Rate Priority box. I did this because I was worried the buyer would say I didnt ship the HU and sent a dummy HU or something like that, OR that he would say I didnt package it well and did a crappy job.









this is the bottom of the box made sure it had plenty of cushion.


























So its hard to believe the post office did any damage. This is what am going to show ebay's rep. I also have more vids of the HU playing, in black out mode, playing other CD's even a CDR with some beatles songs.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

He is trying to scam report him and tell him to **** off.

The buyer probably tried to send his unit back to Alpine for repair and they do not have the CD transports available for those anymore so he probably thought he could try and pull one over and get one that works and give you back his bunk transport in your HU.

I ALWAYS jot down the CD transport ID number as well as the Serial on the deck and if plausible the ID number on the mainboard if it is visible with out having to take the unit apart to find it.

Another thing you might want to concider about HU's and FRB, USPS told me and this goes for ANY USPS transport mail center, when they move mail/packages around they drop off from a pretty high distance into a bin then sorted again. I always double box HU's in FRB's I wrap them up in BW then wrap them up in cardboard then wrap that in foam (super cheap at any store that sells arts and crafts) Remember you have a 70lbs
to play with so I stuff those boxes like a Kangaroo pouch.


Good luck sounds like you can nail this dickhead dead in the water!


----------

